# GIK Acoustics $750 Shopping Spree Giveaway



## Sonnie

*Win a $750 Shopping Spree at GIK Acoustics!​*








*Home Theater Shack* and *GIK Acoustics* have teamed up to give away a $750 Shopping Spree to a lucky member here at HTS. The winning member will get to shop at the *GIK Acoustics online store*.

*Qualifications:*

Qualification period is from _*January 1, 2014 through March 31, 2014*_.
A random drawing will be held shortly afterwards from the qualified entries.
You must be registered as of January 31, 2014 to qualify.
You must have 25 posts during the qualification period. This in addition to any other posts you may already have. No post padding!
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using *GIK Acoustics $750 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread*.
 *SHIPPING*: Shipping cost to a CONUSA (Lower 48) address is included. If you are in a foreign land and win the giveaway, you must provide a CONUSA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you. 

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


----------



## Mike0206

Wow this would be an awesome win! $750 is a good chunk of change for room treatments. Looking forward to qualifying for this drawing. Another great giveaway from HTS/GIK!!!!


----------



## PoTee

WOW this sounds great and I now have one (1) post to start to qualify.


----------



## Greenster

All I have left to get from them is my corner bass traps which only comes to about $260. So I don't think I will enter this one. Someone will need it more than Me. 

That said $750 would easily treat most rooms with the panels that they need. This is a great giveaway. 
GiK Acoustics was great to work with and they were very helpful on the phone with my order. I highly recommend them and Highly recommend that room treatments be #1 on any home theaters to do list. I am amazed at how much better my room sounds and feels with most of my room treated. Now I just need to finish my front stage and get corner bass traps so I can control my bass a bit more. 

Thanks GiK Acoustics and Home Theater Shack.


----------



## orion

GIK has been very good to us here at home theater shack.


----------



## mpednault

Wow! Another incredible giveaway and from a great company! I'm slowly picking away at my dedicated HT and will certainly be in need of treatments. Look for my name in the qualification thread for sure!


----------



## Todd Anderson

The impact of treatments on a space is profound...not to mention the quality products offered by GIK...someone is going to be very lucky to win this one! Good luck!


----------



## padgman1

I am slowly acquiring components for my HT room ( otherwise known as "the family room"). This would be the next logical step towards audio-video Nirvana. Count me in! ( If I can log enough posts....)


----------



## gorb

Another great giveaway. I've never been in a treated room before (it would be neat to compare two rooms that were the exact same, with one being treated), but I've read a little about acoustic treatments and I know they work. I'm betting you can get some decent stuff with the $750


----------



## Tonto

Impressive give away, and one that we can all use. Good luck everybody & thanks GIK & HTS.


----------



## woogoob

My first post.
Hope I can get enough post in to qualify!


----------



## noirx7

The winner of this prize may experience an unexpected improvement to their sound system. Hope it's me,good luck to all!


----------



## swatkins

Looks like I'm going to need a lot of their products.. 750 bucks will be a great start


----------



## GusGus748s

This is another reason why I love this Forum. They always have good information, and awesome prices. Thank you guys!


----------



## Fatcat

I have a few of their absorption panels in my HT and they make a big difference. What a great opportunity this is!

Best....Carlo.


----------



## lesmor

Already have 8 GIK Tri traps so some panels would be nice
Hopefully have enough posts and the offer applies in the UK as well?


----------



## callas01

Wow this is awesome! I'd love to be able to treat my room.


----------



## yluko

Neat, I came to this page for another reason but I was just on the GIK website the other day pricing up what treatment would cost. 750$ would cover a big portion of that. Your website was very nice


----------



## highstream

Another great contest with a reputable company.


----------



## walbo

I would like to augment the bass trapping in my theater with this prize!


----------



## CalvinTy

I wonder how much a $750 gift certificate can buy? They are so expensive.


----------



## Mike0206

CalvinTy said:


> I wonder how much a $750 gift certificate can buy? They are so expensive.


 most of their room package treatments are right around there so it can get you quite a bit.


----------



## yluko

Just look at the sight and put something together the 242's look like nice room panels. I hope to get 6 of those and maybe 4 traps for my room, that was just over 1k with the upgraded fabric.


----------



## fokakis1

At the moment, my room contains about 25% absorption coverage and 15% diffusion. My decay times look really good as well. The problem is that my current room is only temporary. I hope to have a new, larger listening room in the near future. I could put $750 at GIK to good use at that time.


----------



## CalvinTy

Cool, now I honestly would like to win.... I just built out a basement and has nothing. I was reading up on making my own but this would be preferred.


----------



## jeff_h

I could really use some room treatments to take my home theater to the next level.


----------



## Schlemstar

Very nice! My HT is wrapping up, but I could still use more room treatments. Gotta work on my posting numbers....


----------



## jdhatfield

Wow! This would be an awesome win for sure.


----------



## phazewolf

I got some GIK traps used off a ad on Craig's list and they work great. I really hope to add a lot more to the ones I have for sure. 

To anyone that does not have traps you don't know what your missing they relay help that much.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## John N

Does this mean you need 25 new posts during the period or have at least 25 posts total ?

I just received 3 242's for the ceiling to join the 4 244 "s on front wall . Will be ordering a two pairs of 244 's for side wall.


----------



## phazewolf

Yes you will need 25 posts between Jan 1 and Jan 31 to be able to be qualified for the contest.


----------



## John N

Ok , thanks !


----------



## Sonnie

John N said:


> Does this mean you need 25 new posts during the period or have at least 25 posts total ?
> 
> I just received 3 242's for the ceiling to join the 4 244 "s on front wall . Will be ordering a two pairs of 244 's for side wall.


I am really not sure how this cannot be clearly understood.


Qualification period is from January 1, 2014 through March 31, 2014.
 A random drawing will be held shortly afterwards from the qualified entries.
 You must be registered as of January 31, 2014 to qualify.
 You must have 25 posts during the qualification period. This in addition to any other posts you may already have. No post padding!
 Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using GIK Acoustics $750 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread.

It states "You must have 25 posts during the qualification period."

The qualification period is stated as: "Qualification period is from January 1, 2014 through March 31, 2014."

So... if I put those two together... I can see that I would need 25 posts between the qualification period of January 1 and March 31. 

It further states: "This is in addition to any other posts you may already have."

Yes... I realize I am being sarcastic, but seriously... is that not clear as air? I just do not see how that can be confusing to anyone. :whistling:




phazewolf said:


> Yes you will need 25 posts between Jan 1 and Jan 31 to be able to be qualified for the contest.


I hope this was merely a mistype and not an understanding... it is NOT "between Jan 1 and Jan 31" ... it IS between Jan 1 and Mar 31.

:sweat:


----------



## phazewolf

Yes I simplify mid posted I had been up for 36 hours at the time and listed the wrong number.


----------



## John N

Maybe a copy / paste would have been more appropriate...


"This is in addition to any other posts you may already have."


----------



## hyghwayman

HTS and the sponsors it has are the best on the web. It's just crazy how many great giveaways this place can put together for its members. I had hoped to win the last GIK Acoustics $600 giveaway, maybe this will be the one raying: Thank you Sonnie, HTS and GIK for another awesome giveaway :T


----------



## kingnoob

Register me for this My room needs treating 
My room has horrible acoustics so. I would definitely enjoy fixing up my room !!
Impressive give away!!


----------



## yluko

I have attained my posts and really like this sight. I am hoping I win because I got disabled the other year and now live in a disabled housing. I have my music studio still so when I am able to on good days or limited time I can still work on my music. Since my back is messed up pretty bad I watch allot of movies so treatment would be a bonus. Have 0 treatment now but I know I have some pretty big bass buildups in the corners and have a completely empty wall behind my speakers that is begging for something. The GIK stuff looks perfect for my room


----------



## molson2000

I am new to HTS, this is an awesome give away. Look forward to Qualifying for this give away.
thank


----------



## GusGus748s

molson2000 said:


> I am new to HTS, this is an awesome give away. Look forward to Qualifying for this give away.
> thank


Welcome to the forum. This is an awesome place to learn about pretty much anything.:T


----------



## agmitch

Sweet! Had already finished my room drawing and and download REW. After measuring acoustics, my next step was to be a call to GIK for help. A $750 discount would be awesome!

bill


----------



## Bjski

I like to get a few more panels and maybe some stands for the panels I have. Another great giveaway good luck to all.


----------



## woogoob

I like GIK's decorative panels. I would get these if I win.


----------



## Oldsoul

Too bad. I just registered, which means I don't have a chance to get it.
:crying:


----------



## phazewolf

It can still happen. Just help people out with lists it goes quicker then you think the idea is to get people helping each other out and at the same time you will be learning with all the reading you will be doing. Good luck.


----------



## Oldsoul

Thanks, phasewolf.
Happy anniversary phasewolf.  
After a year or two joining in this website, what you have learned so far?


----------



## phazewolf

Lots of things. Proper placement of speakers, lots of things about amps and what people feels makes a good amp vs a bad one not a topic I want to touch as it can cause blood to spill.

I have learned a lot about sound treatments and enjoyed the pictures people post of there breath taking rooms they build to watch movies with there friends and family.

This is a great site people are friendly and very helpful with questions. 

Spend some time and read the equipment reviews and watch you wallet go bye bye.....

I am looking to spend 5k on a pair of Legacy Audio Focus SE speakers because of here so enjoy yourself you will meet some great people.


----------



## yluko

LOL at watching wallet go bye bye.

I would have to agree, I participate on a few different forums and this is the friendliest I have seen.


----------



## atledreier

Awesome giveaway. Would complement my new house and theater room nicely! 

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Saddle

Great opportunity here. Thanks! Now to qualify!


----------



## monsterman

essentially a great was for anyone to boost Home Theater


----------



## david yurik

post number 30 in the link below says it all. i just need the spark to start this basement / movie room remodel and this giveaway could be fire starter!! thanks for the chance HTS!!

dave

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-projectors/70914-panasonic-pt-ae4000u-projector-giveaway-qualification-thread-3.html


----------



## grasshopper1

Count me in! Help me tame my big basement


----------



## nathan_h

Love GIK.


----------



## seanpatrick

Another great giveaway by the guys at HTS! - too bad all of them necessitate you being from the US ( not Canada ). Guess I'm going to have to scout out some land!


----------



## labman1

This si just what I needed! Great give away!


----------



## Saddle

Seems one can never have too much treatment in a small room. (Which I have!)


----------



## keke99

... Just saw this... 

About a month or two ago, I decided to look into acoustic panels for my HT in the making. Didn't know much about anything... now, I only know a little more...

In any case, I've been exchanging emails with a certain guy named Bryan Pape from GIK... GIK's videos led me to REW, which led me here... 

And who do I see on these posts? Turns out... I was getting advice from one of their top guys!

Now that he proposed a bunch of expansive panels  ... that $750 would be nice... but sadly, too little too late...

How well... maybe by the time I'm done with my room, GIK will have another contest...


----------



## PoTee

A great giveaway, But I'd like to withdraw my name as I don't want to have something that others can better use than me.


----------



## molson2000

This is a great give away.


----------



## wd3

I qualify! This would be great!


----------



## Tonto

Well, we should have a winner soon, good luck to all you guy's! Great give away. I assume we'll see it in the newsletter first?


----------



## phazewolf

Soon yes soon is good. Good luck to everyone who made it with only 30 some entries the odds are very nice.


----------



## yluko

I like those odds  Someone at the local grocery store I go to won a million dollars on a scratch off yesterday. I will be happy with some acoustic treatment though as a backup I did buy a lotto ticket


----------



## swatkins

If all you guys would just "Withdraw" from the competition I would like my odds a whole of a lot better  

J/K

I've got my eyes on three of those 4 inch thick 24 x 48" art panels... they would look soooooo good in my theater


----------



## phazewolf

5 Monster traps would sound better in my room then your 4 art traps would look


----------



## swatkins

phazewolf said:


> 5 Monster traps would sound better in my room then your 4 art traps would look


 Ohhhhh Soooo Sorry! You have been disqualified because of your mistake in this post. I want THREE not 4 of the Art Traps... 

Better luck next time


----------



## phazewolf

Me sad so sad now..... Guess working 80 hour work weeks is finally getting the best of me.  oh well


----------



## swatkins

One down, 28 to go!


----------



## hyghwayman

:rofl2:

G/L everyone lddude:


----------



## phazewolf

Someone should talk to Brian from GIK and ask if he would be willing to do some kind of group buy with people on this site. That way they will get a nice large chunk of money from all the orders and we can save a little bit of coin sense there seems to be a lot of interest in traps.

Just a thought.


----------



## Sonnie

And we have a winner! Yes we do!

*Congratulations to...................*

*DO NOT OPEN... DO NOT CLICK THIS BUTTON! >>>>>* 



... the winner, who will be announced in the April Newsletter! :bigsmile:


----------



## swatkins

OH your just mean... And I didn't fall for the old" don't push this button" trick!


----------



## BamaDave

swatkins said:


> OH your just mean... And I didn't fall for the old" don't push this button" trick!


It's just an Aprils Fools thing!


----------



## swatkins

But I did Cheat and go look at the source code :reading: 

There is more than one way to skin a cat


----------



## Mike0206

Well congrats to the soon to be announced winner!!!!


----------



## ALMFamily

Since it will be another week or so before the newsletter goes out, we have decided to go ahead and announce the winner of the GIK Acoustics shopping spree now.

Congratulations to.....

phillihp23. :fireworks1:

PM details will be sent out soon.

Have a great time shopping and let us know what you decide to get!


----------



## B- one

I was wondering when that newsletter was coming out. Congrats to the winner of the GIK give away.


----------



## Tonto

Congradulations phillihp23. This is a nice prize. What are you gonna spend it on?

Thanks again to GIK & HTS, they just keep on giving back!


----------



## duder1982

Congrats to Phillihp23 hope they enjoy.


----------



## phazewolf

Congrats enjoy your room as it will sound like new for sure.


----------



## yluko

congratz!


----------



## fokakis1

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## padgman1

Congrats to phillihp23. Hopefully some pictures will be forthcoming once everything is in place ( including before and after photos)............ In retrospect, 1/30 or so chance to win this package was pretty great...............sure beats the Powerball odds.........


----------



## phazewolf

Yes the odds were great that's for sure. I love contests like this a great item and good odds and it goes to people that will put it to good use and we get to here about how they like it and what it did to improve there rooms.


----------



## rab-byte

Congrats Phil!


----------



## hyghwayman

Congratulation Phillihp23 , 
It's going to be like Christmas soon, enjoy :spend: :spend: and more :spend:


----------



## prerich

Late congrats Phill :clap: !!!! I didn't even see the msg that announced the winner


----------



## phillihp23

HOLY !!!!! I just found out I won this. I never got the newsletter and I subscribe. I also never saw the post on this thread. I just was browsing the newsletters from the website and saw this. WOW!!!! This is cool. I never got a PM about it either. Someone tell me what i need to do while I try and figure out what I want to order!


----------



## Tonto

Congrads again buddy, glad to have you in the winners club!


----------



## phillihp23

Thank you to HTS, and all you great people who frequent the site. Sorry, you all probably thought I was stubbing my nose at you. It sure was a surprise when I stumbled across all these congrats on winning. Was one of the most shocking revelations that ever happened to me. I will be sure to take photos pre-install and post install. Just starting to work through the determination of what to get with Bryan over at GIK.


----------



## willis7469

Congrats Phillip! Welcome to the club! I know what you mean. I was a lucky winner of an SVS sub. When I read the PM, I didn't understand, so I went on about my day. I started thinking about it and replied. Holy!!!!!!!!!!! A great feeling. Congrats again.


----------



## phillihp23

willis7469 said:


> Congrats Phillip! Welcome to the club! I know what you mean. I was a lucky winner of an SVS sub. When I read the PM, I didn't understand, so I went on about my day. I started thinking about it and replied. Holy!!!!!!!!!!! A great feeling. Congrats again.


Thanks Willis7469


----------



## phillihp23

Placed my GIK order..now just excited to get them and try it out.
Tri trap corner base trap x2 for the front corners (possible buy two more to stack to the ceiling)
Freestand acoustic panel 4" x2 for the side reflection points
244 bass trap x2 for the center of the ceiling were it peaks and relfects.


----------



## phillihp23

Installed my acoustic panels yesterday. I have two more Tri-Traps on order. Doing the tri-traps floor to ceiling in both front corners. 

First impression so far without playing any reference material (blu-rays) or putting the tri-traps in the right corner yet....I may not be using the right words to describe my acoustical impression...but here goes..it instantly seemed like audio was "cleaner and defined" rather than what previously could now be called somewhat muddy sound. The audio feels more "controlled or less scattered". When I get the other two tri-traps installed I will post some pictures.


----------



## phillihp23

Here's the pics:

Left side with GIK







[/URL][/IMG]

Left side without GIK







[/URL][/IMG]

Right side with GIK







[/URL][/IMG]

Right side without GIK







[/URL][/IMG]

Ceiling with GIK







[/URL][/IMG]

Front view with all GIK







[/URL][/IMG]

Front view without GIK







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fabricetaboga

comment fait t'on pour gagner des produits GIK ?


----------



## phillihp23

fabricetaboga said:


> comment fait t'on pour gagner des produits GIK ?


Sorry don't speak that language?


----------

